# أعمال أويما



## khaled farag (5 أبريل 2010)

*From an original work in 3ds max*
​


----------



## hafez_kabash (8 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يداك استاذ خالد 
اقدر احمل الرسم ملفات تكست جى كود 
شكرا حافظ


----------



## khaled farag (8 أبريل 2010)

hafez_kabash قال:


> تسلم يداك استاذ خالد
> اقدر احمل الرسم ملفات تكست جى كود
> شكرا حافظ


 
الأخ الكريم حافظ
أكرمك الله

ملفات التكست جى كود هى ناتج أبعاد الريليف و أرتفاعة و أوامر لتحركات الماكينة
فكيف ستتعرف على تلك الأبعاد و تغير فيها من ملف تكست !!!
و هل تلك الأوامر هى حفر درافت أم فنش أم ماذا
فى النهاية الإجابة هى نعم ولكن يجب أن تحدد أولاً ألابعاد التى تريدها فيتم عملها على الريليف و من ثم يتم تصديرها لأى نوع ماكينة سى إن سى و فى الغالب فلكل ماكينة نوع أمتداد خاص بها 

شكرأ أخى لمرورك الكريم


----------



## tetto85 (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الصور رائعة ولكن اين ملفات الارت كام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled farag (14 أبريل 2010)

هذة الجزئية مأخوذة من غرفة نوم كلاسيكية فرنسية الصنع 
( ليست من صنعى ) قمت فقط بالتعديل و الضبط فى الأرت كام









From an original work in 3ds max


----------



## khaled farag (14 أبريل 2010)

tetto85 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الصور رائعة ولكن اين ملفات الارت كام
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

أخى الكريم
أنا أضع صوراً فقط لكى أعرض قدرة البرنامج و إختلاف عملة وقدرتة على
العمل مع البرامج الأخرى 
و كل تلك الأعمال فى هذا الموضوع و إن كانت ليست من صنعى فأنا أشير 
أنة من اليسير عملها و إن كانت تتطلب وقتاً ليس يسيراً
فالملفات الأصلية مصنوعة بالماكس أنا فقط أقوم بضبطها و أحياناً بالتعديل
أو الحذف منها لتتلائم مع الأرت كام و هذا للأمانة فقط


----------



## khaled farag (14 أبريل 2010)

From an original work in 3ds max


----------



## MOHAMEDM17 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياباشا مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك


----------

